# whats the best spinning reel for Cobia?



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I am looking to set up a rod for Cobia. I will be using braided line. I'm not sure on the best reel for the job. All my current reels are Penns. Suggestions?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Penn SS or slammers 7500 should be fine for cobia. You may want a mono top shot of 50lbs to add to that braid, 40-50ft maybe for cobes.


----------



## bare bones 24 (Oct 3, 2009)

An old 706 20 lb mono 8ft glass rod and fluorocarbon leader


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Throw the Penns in the garbage and get a Shimano. Penn is now mostly made in China and they are not made like they used to be. They used to be the standard that reels were measured by but that is not the case now. Look at the Spheros or better for a great reel.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

2nd Spheros for the $$$$ 8 ft. half hitch cobia special.. 30 lb. ande.. w/ 50lb flourocarbon leader


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Stella 10000!


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

Theres nothing wrong with going old school and getting an old Mitchell 302 with the manual and crosswind.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

a pen 950 will catch any thing, i caught a marlin with one and landed him in about 10 min


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cobia Reels*

I have a Mitchell 402 which was bought some years ago and has served me well.

It has the PUM, Crosswind cam and Smooothie drags. It is mounted on a 9 foot composite rod which I built myself. I don't really know how many times that I've rebuilt it.

Some people report problems with braid, which I don't, because I don't use it in the first place.. I still use Berkeley BG or Ande monofilament lines. I do like the Suffix Tritanium. C2


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If money isn't a problem, I second that Stella 10,000 SW on a good 7 - 9 foot rod.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it's personal preference really, a cobia isn't the hardest fighting fish in the world, so you don't need to go to extreme with your choice. i personally prefer shimano, but i have caught cobia on mitchells, van staals, and penns. check out a Shimano Spheros, or Shimano Sarragossa, both are pretty impressive and will catch any cobia that swims.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I have had good luck with Penn reels. I had one break after 2 years, sent it back with my Credit Card number for repair and they returned a brand new one at no charge so - in spite of being dirty Chinese commies, I like the reels!


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Kim said:


> If money isn't a problem, I second that Stella 10,000 SW on a good 7 - 9 foot rod.


If you can't spare the extra greenbacks for the Stella 10,000 the Saragossa 10,000 will be in stores very soon.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

You will be very happy with a Shimano Spheros 14000. For the money its just a great reel.


----------



## REEL CHAOS (Feb 28, 2011)

706 25 pound big game line 50 pound fluro leader 1/0 4x strong treble hook


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

love my fin-nor 9500


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Shimano Baitrunner works just fine and doesn't cost a small foutune.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Stick with the penns I agree the old ones are higher quality, but the new ones are no slouch I have used my 440 ssg to land big bull reds and my old 850 will catch anything with fins. If you can find an old one go with it but don't be afraid of the new ones. I have heard great things about shimano but have had nothing but bad experience with them myself.


----------

